# Our new adoption! <3



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

My fiance and I decided to adopt a new puppy for our other dog a
playmate today. We came across an ad for "Free to a good home,"
and went to go see them. When I saw this little guy, I was in love, 
and my fiance in now head over heals for him to. We named
him "Nero."










He is 6 1/2 wks. old I believe.
He is a "Sheagle." Half Australian Shepherd half Beagle.


I wish I could of gotten a better picture, he has the coolest
blue mixed eyes and the prettiest coat design ever!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

He is adorable!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Here are was expecting another horse! 

He is adorable though! Sounds like trouble, both very hot breeds!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Here are was expecting another horse!
> 
> He is adorable though! Sounds like trouble, both very hot breeds!


LOL! I haven't got another horse yet anyways....lol!

Thank You! I will try to get some better pictures!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, what a cuite.  Congrats!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aw, what a cuite.  Congrats!


Thankies!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hot breeds for sure!!!!! If she herds rabbits for you I want pictures!!! :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! Can't believe he's free!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a straight pure Aussie puppy, ohmygod your in for alot of headaches. They are so very hyper, mine gets so hyped up that he will fall over because he is shaking his butt trying to wag his little "stub" of a tail. He has spazz attacks too, but i must say when they have your respect, they listen extremely well. Sometimes when they get out of control you have to get stern with them


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> I have a straight pure Aussie puppy, ohmygod your in for alot of headaches. They are so very hyper, mine gets so hyped up that he will fall over because he is shaking his butt trying to wag his little "stub" of a tail. He has spazz attacks too, but i must say when they have your respect, they listen extremely well. Sometimes when they get out of control you have to get stern with them



Wow, he is already beginning to sound like that, lol! He is so 
hyper, he loves to run and play and chase kiddies at the park! LOL!
I started him on a leash yesterday for the first time and he does
fantastic! He is really smart too!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that's so cute! I'm glad he's doing well.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Adorable puppy! congrats 8)


----------

